# How To Remove Those Peeling "outback" Decals



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello all

I own a 2010 230RS Outback where both the front and rear "Outback" decals were peeling / crinkling, and shrinking off. Both started their state of decline before my year warranty was up, and Keystone gladly sent me new front and back "Outback" decals. I chose to not have them put on, but rather saved them for if and when we ever do go to sell the trailer, THEN we will have them put on.

I JUST removed the back Outback decal. Since I saw other posts questioning how to do this, I thought I would make it a topic. To remove the decals it went fairly easy with the use of a hair dryer, a plastic putty knife, and acetone or "goof off". Take the hair dryer and heat the decal at a starting point for 10-20 seconds then just grab a peeled part of it, or take the plastic putty knife and gently slide it under the decal. Either way, once you have your fingers holding onto a piece of decal, just heat with the hair dryer an inch or two in front of the part you can pull on, and gently pull that decal right off, a little at a time. If it breaks, just heat, and putty knife another piece to grab onto, and heat, pull, heat pull till its all gone and your left with the glue. I started with that "Goof off" product, but then moved to acetone as it seemed to work much better as there is a glue substance left behind after you get that decal off. Wipe the area with acetone, then gently slide that plastic putty knife over the area and the glue will roll off onto the putty knife. Do this enough times, and your left with a clean, decal-less area with no signs of damage. I washed the area, than waxed it over with Meguiars #45 High Gloss Marine / RV Polish. (I use that #45 on the entire trailer, except wheel skirt plastic, and it works / looks fantastic).

So far, my side decals are all fine, just those front and rear "Outback"'s were bad, and now gone!

Before

















After

















Front

















It is SAD Outback brands will not be getting the attention or free advertising they would have had - had they made a decal that would last...

Beachnut


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! That was some nastiness! AND after less than a year of ownership?!? Thanks for the step-by-step removal process.







I need to do the same thing. It will give the ol' Outback a much cleaner look too!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work!! Clean and no sun fade stain.
Hope the chocolate front on mine has the same sun fade resistance. The brown is definitely hotter in the sun. Time will tell if it advances the peeling.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Herbicidal

I guess I should explain that we bought our brand new 2010 230RS on 11/11/10, so it was a year old to us on 11/11/11 and that front decal was peeling even before that first year warranty was up. Keystone sent me both the front and back decals as both were peeling, but I only had them remove the front one as it was near as bad as what you see the back one looking like in the above photo's. I left the back one on, until yesterday, as it held up for about 8 months longer till looking so bad it had to go. So our trailer could have been built even in late 2009, sat on a lot until we bought it on 11/11/10 so those decals could be 2+ years old to get to that bad of a state of disrepair.

I read elsewhere here on this forum those decals can attract and trap heat from the sun, and cause that front cap material to crack under the decals due to the trapped heat. Which is another reason I chose to leave those Decals off.

Beachnut


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I hear you and feel your pain. My only comment would be to be very stingy with the use of acetone when removing your decals. Acetone is a great







deglosser and can do a lot of harm to the finish of your trailer. I like the Goof Off stuff for the job but my guess is it takes lots elbow grease to get the job done.

I don't much like logos on anything so decal removal may be on my to-do list.


----------



## Robk11 (Feb 10, 2017)

"3M " Makes a decal adhesive remover . Works great. Amazon has it by the quart.


----------

